# grain free vs grain can they be mixed



## lovmydog (Dec 10, 2010)

Can lets say a grain free can and no grain kibble. Do you think you can mix these same time or different times...or not at all...


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I haven't mixed grain free kibble with grain inclusive, although I always mix in grain free canned or 95% meat canned with Frodo's grain inclusive kibble with no problems.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Of course you can!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Yep, I've done it without any problems. I prefer the canned topper be the no grain, and look for the 95% meat canned formulas. That's just my preference. I've also mixed grain free kibble with grain free canned in a rotational kibble diet. Do prefer the no grain canned though, but occasionally the dogs go bonkers for some of the variety of Merrick canned that is not grain free.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Have done this! No complications pure success!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I used to feed a grain dog food in the AM and a grain free in the PM. My dog never had any problems, but I would not mix them.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

What evidence do you have that it would cause any problems?? The end result is simply a compromise of how much grain is in the diet. It makes no sense to think that there would be any issue from mixing grain free kibble with grain inclusive kibble.


----------

